# Akuma (Streetfighter) vs Akainu (One Piece)



## Randomizer (Jul 2, 2011)

Fight in the hyperbolic time chamber, both bloodlusted and no Shun Goku Satsu, who wins?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, there was a comic where Akuma was training inside a volcano and if he can enter in Oni state then well, he can withstand eruptions

Plus, if there's no Shun Goku Satsu there's always the Kongou Kokuretsu-zan

And this is one of his best feats

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVkEGnfP5x4[/YOUTUBE]

He also razed a forest

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmXxpl6oSNI[/YOUTUBE]

and he kikcked a Submarine and an incoming ship for the lulz

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sawFg3DeTJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Colderz (Jul 2, 2011)

Akuma rapes, what were you thinking


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2011)

Akuma can beat easily every character in HST in 1vs1 battle.


Akainu loses badly.


----------



## philharmonic21 (Jul 2, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Akuma rapes, what were you thinking



This basically, SGS not even neccessary.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice spite thread


----------



## Markness (Jul 4, 2011)

Akuma punches his head off. OP needs to do better if they are to take on someone who can sink islands while not even using his full power.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 4, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Akuma rapes, what were you thinking



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Francesco. (Jul 4, 2011)

Akuma oneshot.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 4, 2011)

If this was M. Bison, Akainu could've won


----------



## Markness (Jul 4, 2011)

I've heard of Bison being a city buster and he did tank that Kikosho blast that made a crater like the one Toguro did in his fight with Genkai so he might pull off a win.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 4, 2011)

Esomark said:


> I've heard of Bison being a city buster and he did tank that Kikosho blast that made a crater like the one Toguro did in his fight with Genkai so he might pull off a win.



The Kikoshou is city-block


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 4, 2011)

Akuma > Any one in the HST 1 on 1.

What do think about top tier Street Fighters like Oro, Gill, Bison(SFA3) and Gouken would do agiants the HST 1 on ?


----------



## Markness (Jul 4, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Akuma > Any one in the HST 1 on 1.
> 
> What do think about top tier Street Fighters like Oro, Gill, Bison(SFA3) and Gouken would do agiants the HST 1 on ?



Oro can fight evenly with Akuma holding back and just like him, holds back himself (Restrains an arm). Gill survived the Skun Goku Satsu, though it did place him in a month long coma. According to hardcore SF fans on KMC, Bison is a city buster. The only fight I can recall off hand with Gouken is that he disrupted a water fall with an uppercut.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 4, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Oro can fight evenly with Akuma holding back and just like him, holds back himself (Restrains an arm). Gill survived the Skun Goku Satsu, though it did place him in a month long coma.* According to hardcore SF fans on KMC, Bison is a city buster.* The only fight I can recall off hand with Gouken is that he disrupted a water fall with an uppercut.



When did Bison City Busted?


----------



## Markness (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder that myself. I'm just quoting verbatim from the KMC fans. According to one I asked, it's mainly because of the Psycho Drive but in theory, Bison could use that power on his own.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 4, 2011)

Esomark said:


> I wonder that myself. I'm just quoting verbatim from the KMC fans. According to one I asked, it's mainly because of the Psycho Drive but in theory, Bison could use that power on his own.



IMO Bison is City Block Buster with Powerscailing.

I wouldn't go to far and say he is a City Buster.


----------



## Markness (Jul 4, 2011)

The fact that he needs a body for the Psycho Drive also kind of punches a hole in the theory he's a city buster. If he could really do it on his own, why does he need a catalyst for it? The SF fans on KMC can be a bit zealous when it comes to the series.


----------



## Orion (Jul 4, 2011)

What is Akuma's speed? Akainu is well into the Hypersonic range for being able to outpace a Jinbei with a large headstart and people getting his way.

Also Akainu's magma is hotter than regular magma so anything besides being in the volcano for heat resistance?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 4, 2011)

Orion said:


> What is Akuma's speed? Akainu is well into the Hypersonic range for being able to outpace a Jinbei with a large headstart and people getting his way.
> 
> Also Akainu's magma is hotter than regular magma so anything besides being in the volcano for heat resistance?



Hotter or not, Oni tanked a volcano eruption


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 4, 2011)

Orion said:


> What is Akuma's speed? Akainu is well into the Hypersonic range for being able to outpace a Jinbei with a large headstart and people getting his way.
> 
> Also Akainu's magma is hotter than regular magma so anything besides being in the volcano for heat resistance?



Akuma is low Super Sonic cause Abel blocked Guiles Sonic Boom. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATBR7fwrte0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2011)

No he isn't.


He is at least supersonic+ via powerscaling. 


And speed isn't the issue here. How Akainu is gonna survive a single strong hit from Akuma? No matter how you dice it, no one from the HST can beat him in an 1vs1 battle.


And SGS is banned as well. Lets not forget that.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 4, 2011)

@kakashi

Bison has city level durabilty, and just by eyeballing that Chun-li feat, it looks like it's barely pushing building level.

And all SF mid tiers and up are at least supersonic, but they don't become worth a damn as a verse until you get to it's high tiers.


----------



## Orion (Jul 4, 2011)

Blade said:


> No he isn't.
> 
> 
> He is at least supersonic+ via powerscaling.
> ...



How is Akuma going to lay a finger on a guy probably 5x as fast as him? he would get the ever living shit pummeled out of him with Magma fists before he can ever throw a punch.


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, like Akuma isn't durable enough and doesn't have enough firepower to destroy him.


----------



## Orion (Jul 4, 2011)

I asked for the heat resistance that would allow him to stand up to Akainu's attacks and so far nothing has been produced, Akainu's magma shits all over regular magma temperture wise so that training in a volcano feat really doesn't cut it.

All of Akuma's firepower besides SSG which is banned and his little forest razing move which will get him nowhere with Akainu is dependant on him actually being able to land a hit which because of the speed difference is  never ever happening, second Akainu's dispersion has not been taken out so I really don't see Akuma's attacks doing much anyways unless he has shown the ability to hit Elementals before.

If your not going to reply with actual evidence and just keep saying Akuma wins because you say so please don't come back.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 4, 2011)

Orion said:


> I asked for the heat resistance that would allow him to stand up to Akainu's attacks and so far nothing has been produced, Akainu's magma shits all over regular magma temperture wise so that training in a volcano feat really doesn't cut it.
> 
> All of Akuma's firepower besides SSG which is banned and his little forest razing move which will get him nowhere with Akainu is dependant on him actually being able to land a hit which because of the speed difference is  never ever happening, second Akainu's dispersion has not been taken out so I really don't see Akuma's attacks doing much anyways unless he has shown the ability to hit Elementals before.
> 
> If your not going to reply with actual evidence and just keep saying Akuma wins because you say so please don't come back.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVkEGnfP5x4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmXxpl6oSNI[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sawFg3DeTJU[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously man

And here is Oni's ending

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-QKCA9fx8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orion (Jul 4, 2011)

So his Oni state will actually be able to stand up to some punches good, still havn't dealt with the whole he can't lay a finger on Akainu speed wise issue and Akainu likely has CoO for precog as well.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2011)

Orion said:


> So his Oni state will actually be able to stand up to some punches good, still havn't dealt with the whole he can't lay a finger on Akainu speed wise issue and Akainu likely has CoO for precog as well.



He may have some speed advantage

But that doesn't save him from a Gou Hadouken spam

Akuma can turn intangible


----------



## Danchou (Jul 5, 2011)

Akuma destroys Akainu.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 5, 2011)

If non-canon endings count, Gouki does have this:



Not that it matters much, though.  One serious blow probably ends this.


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

You guys are truly expert debaters such convincing points and all that evidence, also the comics aren't canon.

And there is no some speed advantage it is a massive and unclosable one for Akuma, Akainu can literally run circles around him while punching holes through him.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 5, 2011)

Akainu has what movement feats exactly?


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

Outracing Jinbei who had a several hundred meter headstart  while also having people interfere and get in his way, hell that he landed a punch at all on the the same Jinbei that can easily block attacks from G2 Luffy is impressive in its own right.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 5, 2011)

And is utterly meaningless here because a single Messatsu Hadouken will leave the entire area in ruins and Akainu can't do a damn thing about it.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2011)

Orion said:


> You guys are truly expert debaters such convincing points and all that evidence, also the comics aren't canon.
> 
> And there is no some speed advantage it is a massive and unclosable one for Akuma, Akainu can literally run circles around him while punching holes through him.



Wich won't work against him, since he has a tremendous durability and can turn intangible as well


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

You have shown 0 heat durability at the level needed to withstand Akainu's punches, though the physical portion should do nothing considering Akuma's durability towards that kind of damage.

And you can prove he can intangible quicker than Akainu can attack?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 5, 2011)

He was inside a fucking erupting volcano if i understand it right. how is that not good enough?


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

Because magma from an erupting volcano is several times bellow the temperature of even Akainu's most basic magma fist which he can then charge up further, in Dai Funka and Meigo's case much further.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2011)

Orion said:


> You have shown 0 heat durability at the level needed to withstand Akainu's punches, though the physical portion should do nothing considering Akuma's durability towards that kind of damage.
> 
> And you can prove he can intangible quicker than Akainu can attack?



Yes, with a single move called the Ashura Senkuu wich allows him to glide

He was also training inside a Volcano, not sure if that counts though


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Logias in one piece aren't any more deadly than their natural counterparts. Ace's fire is as hot as regular fire, Aokiji's ice isn't any colder than natural ice, etc. Where are you even getting this Akainu amterasu-esque shit from?

Nothing the admiral does would seriously injure Akuma. And as for dispersion, Akuma's attacks can soul-fuck. And although it's banned, I might want to point out that SGS sends the opponent straight to hell.

Speed doesn't mean jack when Akuma can, you know, sink an ISLAND he's standing on with one hit. Akainu would be sinking to the bottom of the ocean like an anvil. The shockwaves alone have an enormous AOE.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 5, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> Speed doesn't mean jack when Akuma can, you know, sink an ISLAND he's standing on with one hit. Akainu would be sinking to the bottom of the ocean like an anvil. The shockwaves alone have an enormous AOE.



I was going to mention this, but decided against it in case there was something I was missing.

I have a feeling this debate's going to go nowhere, though...


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2011)

He doesn't needs to sink an island, when he can raze a forest or split Ayer Rocks in half


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 5, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> He doesn't needs to sink an island, when he can raze a forest or split Ayer Rocks in half



or Just Kick him with the same force that sank a submarine.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> or Just Kick him with the same force that sank a submarine.



and destroyed an incoming ship


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

Hes going to sink the  nonexistent island in the middle of the hyperbolic time chamber eh, damn Akuma is truly a beast.

His forest razing move would do jack and shit against Akainu it has nowhere near the power of WB's attacks.

His kick would actually have to land which again is a huge problem as Akuma is a good deal slower.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just answer this Orion: What is Akainu going to do to win? Because Akuma would literally laugh at anything he does.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2011)

Orion apparently forgot Akuma flashstep shit that makes him unbelievably fast. In Street Fighter Alpha movie Ryu couldn't even keep his eye on the man. Quit overrating the shit out of Akainu.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 5, 2011)

Bender said:


> Orion apparently forgot Akuma flashstep shit that makes him unbelievably fast. In Street Fighter Alpha movie Ryu couldn't even keep his eye on the man. Quit overrating the shit out of Akainu.



The Alpha movie is non canon 

He still stomps though


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> Just answer this Orion: What is Akainu going to do to win? *Because Akuma would literally laugh at anything he does*.



I keep hearing this but not one person has proved it, show him surviving something several times hotter than magma or he gets turned to ash.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2011)

Orion said:


> I keep hearing this but not one person has proved it, show him surviving something several times hotter than magma or he gets turned to ash.



First provide evidence of Akainu being fast enough to catch Akuma. Akuma's very aura can tear Akainu's magma trash to pieces in mere seconds. Hell he can destroy an island with his powers. Can Akainu do that? IIRC Akainu was one of the people that Whitebeard was unfazed by even after taking out half his face.


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

We have gone over this Akainu  is a good deal faster than  Jinbei who is about equal with Luffy who is well over Akuma's speed.

Destroying an island is irrelevant when there is no island to destroy and said power can only be used via a fist that will never connect.

What is this aura stuff your going on about now? the forest razing move? that again is not accomplishing anything in this fight.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty sure they're standing on the ground, and that said punch unleashed some pretty powerful shockwaves...


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 5, 2011)

If they're standing on the ground, then he punches the ground with the Kongo Kokuretsu-san


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2011)

Orion said:


> We have gone over this Akainu  is a good deal faster than  Jinbei who is about equal with Luffy who is well over Akuma's speed.



And so the fuck what? Akuma can lay a frickin submarine to waste in a mili-second and stay under water for unknown periods of time as demonstrated by his ending in Street Fighter III.



> Destroying an island is irrelevant when there is no island to destroy and said power can only be used via a fist that will never connect.



Such ignorance. So Akainu can stop a teleporter like Akuma? Or are you not familiar with Misogi?

Here a description:



> Misogi (Purifier, 禊), where he teleports above the opponent and delivers a fierce descending strike






> What is this aura stuff your going on about now? the forest razing move? that again is not accomplishing anything in this fight.



It means he's able to neutralize an opponents move with his own ki.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 5, 2011)

Wouldn't Akuma jumping over an errupting volcano to the top of the spew of lava in a short time count as a speed feat?


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2011)

^

Uhh yeah


----------



## Toriko (Jul 5, 2011)

Kay something I threw together in a couple minutes the other day:


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

Where are you getting the whole 16-32 km part from, a quick search turns up volcanic eruptions going under 200 meters in the air.

Wouldn't it be easier to just calc how fast magma erupts and then put him a bit above that?

Bender no time frame was given for the submarine and what does staying under water have to do with anything?

Isn't that just game mechanics? pretty sure we don't allow those.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 5, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> Logias in one piece aren't any more deadly than their natural counterparts. Ace's fire is as hot as regular fire, Aokiji's ice isn't any colder than natural ice, etc. Where are you even getting this Akainu amterasu-esque shit from?.



Wrong, devil fruit powers are generally much greater then their natural counterparts, Daz Bones' steel, Mr 3's wax ect, look at what Akainu's heat dose to this sword. Amaterasu is shit in comparison.

Link removed



Orion said:


> Isn't that just game mechanics? pretty sure we don't allow those.



FYI cut scenes don't fall under game mechanics.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 5, 2011)

Lava Melts steel irl as far as i know


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 5, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Lava Melts steel irl as far as i know



It was vaporised, in like a second, without actualy making contact with Akainu's lava it seams.


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

Storminator Steel said:


> Wrong, devil fruit powers are generally much greater then their natural counterparts, Daz Bones' steel, Mr 3's wax ect, look at what Akainu's heat dose to this sword. Amaterasu is shit in comparison.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



I didn't see any cutscene with clear cut teleportation or showing him canceling an opponents ki with his own or whatever Bender is trying to get at, the other stuff im well aware of.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 5, 2011)

Convection says that being near a lava flow is still devastatingly hot, although i admit i doubt hot enough to melt steel


----------



## Orion (Jul 5, 2011)

Even throwing steel directly into lava would take awhile to melt, Akainu melted it instantly with not only his most basic magma attack but his lava only came within a couple feet of the sword ,so that means the mere heat Akainu's magma radiates  shits on direct lava temperature by a fairly large degree, making direct contact with it all the more devastating.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 6, 2011)

Unless you can calculate _how much_ hotter it is, this is irrelevent. 

Either way, Akainu's still gonna get vaporized by the shockwave from the Kongō Kokuretsu Zan.


----------



## mali (Jul 6, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> Unless you can calculate _how much_ hotter it is, this is irrelevent.
> 
> Either way, Akainu's still gonna get vaporized by the shockwave from the Kongō Kokuretsu Zan.



You do know that every time you try to calc the heat of Akainus magma it comes out ridiculously hot like the core of the sun, also the fact that Akainus magma melts steel without even touching it should end the "real magma=Akainu magma" thing.

Most OP elements are alot more powerful than their real life counter parts, take for example Aokijis ice saber not being turned to blue mist by chracaters that have class 100 strength.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought THAT was haki


----------



## mali (Jul 6, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I thought THAT was haki



......why would you think that


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2011)

The ice blade? 
They can make themselves more durable so i'd assume they'd use it on their swords.
Real steel can't take the same punishment it does in the series either though and swords from that verse aren't made from Daz Bonez' bones


----------



## mali (Jul 6, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> The ice blade?
> They can make themselves more durable so i'd assume they'd use it on their swords.
> Real steel can't take the same punishment it does in the series either though and swords from that verse aren't made from Daz Bonez' bones



No, their was no indication of that in the manga at all.

Exactly.


----------



## Orion (Jul 6, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> Unless you can calculate _how much_ hotter it is, this is irrelevent.
> 
> Either way, Akainu's still gonna get vaporized by the shockwave from the Kongō Kokuretsu Zan.



It is atleast 3000c and that is just the heat coming off it(several times cooler than the actual magma), first off it wouldn't vaporize jack shit and second Akuma is again never getting a move as slow as that off against someone much faster than him, you honestly think Akainu is going to let him transform then take a stance then jump up and then punch the ground? your sick out of your mind.

I love how you have come up with literally not a goddamn thing to actually prove Akuma wins you just keep going hur dur he wins because.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2011)

Orion said:


> Where are you getting the whole 16-32 km part from, a quick search turns up volcanic eruptions going under 200 meters in the air.
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just calc how fast magma erupts and then put him a bit above that?
> 
> ...



True, I was assuming the volcanon he jumped out of was one of the larger ones


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, the Oni feat wasn't gameplay mechanics, it was an actual feat


----------



## Orion (Jul 6, 2011)

I never said it was, I was referring to teleporting/gliding/intang he does in games which people seem to be trying to use as actual feats here, if he has used it in cutscenes then please enlighten me.


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2011)

Orion said:


> I never said it was, I was referring to teleporting/gliding/intang he does in games which people seem to be trying to use as actual feats here, if he has used it in cutscenes then please enlighten me.



Let's see hmm that's how he took Gill by surprise and used the Shun Goku Satsu on him.  Hell, that's how he took out Bison.


----------



## Orion (Jul 6, 2011)

Then show it don't talk about it.

Like I said if you guys will actually show something that will let him beat Akainu im all for him winning this match but so far you really havn't proved he can keep with or hit Akainu or survive the tempertures Akainu puts out.


----------



## AlmightyPain (Jul 6, 2011)

If Akuma can compete against 23rd budokai Goku & Piccilo, he solo's the HST.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 6, 2011)

He can probably compete against Saiyan saga level characters too. Most of Akuma's feats are when he holds back most of his full power, because he wants to only use his full power when he finds someone worthy of killing him.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2011)

Orion said:


> Then show it don't talk about it.
> 
> Like I said if you guys will actually show something that will let him beat Akainu im all for him winning this match but so far you really havn't proved he can keep with or hit Akainu or survive the tempertures Akainu puts out.



The Bison thing is right here:

Link removed


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 6, 2011)

Orion said:


> Then show it don't talk about it.
> 
> Like I said if you guys will actually show something that will let him beat Akainu im all for him winning this match but so far you really havn't proved he can keep with or hit Akainu or survive the tempertures Akainu puts out.



It's not game mechanics. It is one of his moves, he used it in the Street Fighter Turbo 2, right before facing Bison, Akuma uses the Ashura Senkuu to jump the player and kill Bison, thus fighting him as a final boss


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 6, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> You do know that every time you try to calc the heat of Akainus magma it comes out ridiculously hot like the core of the sun, also the fact that Akainus magma melts steel without even touching it should end the "real magma=Akainu magma" thing.



I don't give a damn how high it is. People need to stfu whining about how characters they like or dislike suddenly become too weak or strong due to a calc. It goes both ways and is a really annoying double-standard.

Yama is a perfect example. Very reasonable calcs put him at mach 7, but even OP fans hesitated to accept it.

If you DON'T caclulate _HOW MUCH_ hotter Akainu is than basic magma, then you're just using a no-limits fallacy. Same thing with speed, if someone blitzes someone we know is supersonic, we don't assume they're ftl, we list their speed as supersonic+.



> Most OP elements are alot more powerful than their real life counter parts, take for example Aokijis ice saber not being turned to blue mist by chracaters that have class 100 strength



In Aokiji's first appearance, Luffy nearly made his stomach crack apart with one punch. Robin shattered him to pieces with a clutch. Yet he took hits from Jozu with nothing but a busted bleeding lip. It's haki.



Orion said:


> It is atleast 3000c and that is just the heat coming off it(several times cooler than the actual magma), first off it wouldn't vaporize jack shit and second Akuma is again never getting a move as slow as that off against someone much faster than him, you honestly think Akainu is going to let him transform then take a stance then jump up and then punch the ground? your sick out of your mind.
> 
> I love how you have come up with literally not a goddamn thing to actually prove Akuma wins you just keep going hur dur he wins because.



1-Where did you get that number from?
2-That's only about twice as hot as regular magma according to a quick yahoo answer search.
3-Slow? Akuma basically just slams the ground with one hand. He doesn't do a bunch of hand seals. Look:



Again, once Akuma realizes Akainu can phase through things, he will either soul-fuck him or just slam the ground and vaporaize everything 10 km over. Anything Akainu does to him beforehand will just be shrugged off.



Orion said:


> I never said it was, I was referring to teleporting/gliding/intang he does in games which people seem to be trying to use as actual feats here, if he has used it in cutscenes then please enlighten me.



Herp derp, Ryu never used a shoryuken in a cutscene, it's not part of his moveset.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 6, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> Herp derp, Ryu never used a shoryuken in a cutscene, it's not part of his moveset.



He did when he fought against Akuma in the promo vid for SF4

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfxVKlRUjJg[/YOUTUBE]

But I still see what you mean


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 6, 2011)

Akuma casually owns Akainu.


----------



## Orion (Jul 6, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> In Aokiji's first appearance, Luffy nearly made his stomach crack apart with one punch. Robin shattered him to pieces with a clutch. Yet he took hits from Jozu with nothing but a busted bleeding lip. It's haki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its 3000c  aka the temp at which steel boils, the temperature of  regular magma is 700ish C, your thinking of Farenheit.

That cutscene he did more then slam the ground so don't even try that I don't care what he does for gameplay.



How is Akuma going to realize Akainu can phase through attack when by the time that happens Akainu just melted Akuma's head off, he won't be shrugging shit off because you have done absolutely dick to prove he can.

Akuma souls fuck without SGS now?

And what move does he ever vaporize 10km with?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 6, 2011)

^ He uses the Kangou Kakuretsu zan to split Ayers rock in half with just the shockwave, while just doing a small training session. A direct hit at full power could easily vaporize 10Km in a heartbeat.


----------



## Orion (Jul 6, 2011)

Um no you don't seem to understand how much energy it would take to vaporize 10km, him putting a split in ayers rock does not compare in the least bit and its not just the shockwave he straight up punched it with a energy charged fist.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> ^ He uses the Kangou Kakuretsu zan to split Ayers rock in half with just the shockwave, while just doing a small training session. A direct hit at full power could easily vaporize 10Km in a heartbeat.



Wouldn't say that, the island he destroyed wasn't vaporized. That being said if Akuma DOES land a punch Akainu will be dispersed enough so that he can't regenerate.

As for the whole heat resistance thing you _could_ claim that Akuma has even higher heat resistance than what he has shown seeing as how Bison, a much weaker character has tanked nukes in the past.

@Orion
Akuma would be hurt by Akainu's lava for sure, but to say he'd be vaporized on the spot is kinda silly considering his hair didn't even incinerate on contact with regular lava, albeit it was at a much lower temperature.

I'll give you the speed advantage though, can't really argue that, Akuma _will_ have trouble hitting Akainu, though strangely enough the guys debating for Akuma(while I agree that Akuma would win) haven't addressed this yet


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2011)

Brohan said:


> The Bison thing is right here:
> 
> Info on the Shrike



There

Akainu loses

enough of your no limits fallacy Orion.


----------



## Orion (Jul 6, 2011)

What the flying fuck are you talking about? the only one going on and on about no limits is you.

Are you talking about the beginning? how does that show at all teleportation that is going to matter against someone of Akainu's speed? and I really don't see how that isn't again game shit considering that is not a cutscene.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2011)

If you wanted to powerscale off of Bison you could say that Akuma could tank a nuke.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 6, 2011)

So, wouldn't Akuma have to kill him with an energy attack?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2011)

No, a simple punch would suffice.


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 6, 2011)

Orion said:


> It is atleast 3000c and that is just the heat coming off it(several times cooler than the actual magma), first off it wouldn't vaporize jack shit and second Akuma is again never getting a move as slow as that off against someone much faster than him, you honestly think Akainu is going to let him transform then take a stance then jump up and then punch the ground? your sick out of your mind.



Where exactly do you see the metal boiling? Not melting, but boiling?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2011)

Do we even know the kind of steel it is?


----------



## Orion (Jul 6, 2011)

It is quickly dissapearing into thin air what else would call it besides boiling? it  was melting it into nothing we don't even see the metal drip off, vaporization would be a better word but I don't remember seeing any vaporization point of steel, the melting points of steel don't seem to vary by a huge degree.

Even if it was just pure iron it is still 2750 C.


----------



## mali (Jul 7, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> I don't give a damn how high it is. People need to stfu whining about how characters they like or dislike suddenly become too weak or strong due to a calc. It goes both ways and is a really annoying double-standard.
> 
> Yama is a perfect example. Very reasonable calcs put him at mach 7, but even OP fans hesitated to accept it.
> 
> ...




You make it sound like as if you want to use the temperature of the core of the sun as the temperature of Akainus lava, which is just ridiculous.

Also you're analogy with Aokiji makes no sense what so ever.

Orion, good luck dealing with these guys


----------

